# Martin Logan



## billybeek (Mar 27, 2011)

Anybody out here own the new ML Electromotion Stats? Love your opinions......Thanx


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I know a few folks who have purchased them and they represent a major moment. For 2000 Dollars, you are getting the latest technology Panel (Xstat) and even the Aluminum Airframe Construction from the Models that start out at over twice as much.

The biggest difference I see from the more expensive Models is that instead of using an Aluminum Woofer, it uses a Doped Paper Woofer. Also, unlike the most expensive ESL Hybrids, it does not use B&O ICE Power Amplifiers to power the Woofer.

They sound fantastic, but will require an outboard amplifier to sound its best without question. Unlike Conventional Speakers, ML's drop to the lowest Impedance at the top of the Frequency Range. If using an underpowered amp, the Highs will be rolled off which is a true crime as this is where Electrostats sound their best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

I listened to a set at Best Buys the other day and they sounded awful as set up there. I was expecting great things, but the sound was hard and harsh. The speakers should have been away from the wall more and they were going through a Pioneer Elite AV receiver from a CD player.

I would have to purchase the pair and take them home in order to listen to them correctly. I am tempted as I read great thing about these.

I have listened to the Golden Ear Triton 2s and was very impressed. These two speakers are in the running...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If listening to Electrostatic ML's with an AVR, you really need to all but disregard your findings as a unsuitable Amplifier will deprive the Speakers of the Highs that make them so special. Stats are absolutely inverse from Conventional Speakers in that they present the lowest Ohm's at the uppermost frequencies.

Unless you are talking about Quads, CLX's, and other full ESL Speakers. However, the vast majority use a conventional Woofer to handle frequencies below 400hz and sometimes higher and lower. More expensive Hybrids transition to the Woofer at lower frequencies.

If they were ESL's, what you described is/was my worst fear when ML started being sold at BB and the like.
For many years, ML's were only available at Independent Dealers where they were properly Displayed. These remaining Dealers are now known as "Martin Logan Reserve" Dealers and I highly recommend Auditioning them there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I've heard MLs in a real audio store=amazing in many ways. Going to BB=horrid. Same goes for Fry's.

Even in the small specialty shop, you had to be seated. When I stood up, all the treble was gone.

I often do other things while I listen. These just wouldn't work for me.

People claim they lack dynamics... Can't really say I heard that, but this was many years ago and these devices have improved. I'd ask Jack and take a listen. Looks like he has a couple of them. 

Dan


----------

